# Event printers - Photo booth



## mcsv916 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello all!


Can anybody recommend a printer for printing at events?  I have a simple photo booth that I provide clients with a backdrop, lights, props, etc, but I've never really printed.  I usually just upload the pictures onto my site for download, but clients and guests have been asking for prints so I thought I look into this.


I've tried printing before with a $100 inkjet printer but it was slow, I had to swap ink twice, which required cleaning and alignment each time, and overall, it just wasn't that productive.  I need a printer that can print fast, don't have to change ink at least for the night, and print nice pictures.


Any ideas on what to look in to?  I just want something affordable that can handle 100-200 prints per event and print it quickly.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markw (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't help you with printer choice, unfortunately.  But, I would like to know more about how you set up the photobooth. 

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 27, 2012)

Eventprinters.com - Hiti printers, DNP printers and Sony printers - Authorized dealer


----------



## mcsv916 (Feb 27, 2012)

Markw said:


> I can't help you with printer choice, unfortunately.  But, I would like to know more about how you set up the photobooth.
> 
> Mark




Pretty simple really.  It's just my dslr tethered to my mac using the lightroom software.  And as I said in my original post, I use a backdrop with one or two lights(strobes) and I add in the props for guests.  I just need to figure out the printing part!


----------



## mcsv916 (Feb 27, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Eventprinters.com - Hiti printers, DNP printers and Sony printers - Authorized dealer



I've been to that site and those names you mentioned I've seen, but so many!  I was hoping someone can recommend a particular brand plus model.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 27, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Eventprinters.com - Hiti printers, DNP printers and Sony printers - Authorized dealer


I've had my eye on one of the HiTi printers! I think they have great prices too!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 27, 2012)

mcsv916 said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help you with printer choice, unfortunately.  But, I would like to know more about how you set up the photobooth.
> ...



Yeah thats the 67th reason I enjoy lightroom so much. Simple quick flawless tether is nice!


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2012)

The thread is now closed to prevent additional photo booth spam.


----------

